# Win Free VPS!



## Steven F (Jul 25, 2014)

BoltVM, a subsidiary of DediCube, LLC., is proud to announce that it will be launching on August 3, 2014. As part of our initial launch, we will be giving away free VPS. To enter to win the free VPS, get test IPs, and our launch specials, go to our website and sign up for our mailing list.

Our initial launch will be in Los Angeles, California. Additional locations (New York City, New York will be our first), will be launched as the company grows.

BoltVM will feature 24x7 US based support by experienced technicians, a powerful control panel, and much more.

MannDude approved this message. (No he isn't running for President!)


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2014)

Datacenters?


----------



## Steven F (Jul 25, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Datacenters?


None, they're hosted in my garage.

This is a joke.


----------



## drmike (Jul 25, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> None, they're hosted in my garage.
> 
> This is a joke.


Datacenters?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## D. Strout (Jul 25, 2014)

MannDude said:


> ...


WTF? Guarantee no SBLs, but they're on CCs network. Then as an "offer" they list LowEndSpirit? What is this bulls***?!?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2014)

<shrugs>

I expected that to become clear in this thread.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 25, 2014)

I must admit, these guys are marketing geniuses. They opened a thread on LET asking for peoples take on their new logo...brilliant!

There you go kids, free advertising.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 26, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> WTF? Guarantee no SBLs, but they're on CCs network. Then as an "offer" they list LowEndSpirit? What is this bulls***?!?


ColoCrossing is announcing our IPs. We are also sponsoring the LowEndSpirit Los Angeles offering. Don't see how any of that is so crazy?


----------



## wcypierre (Jul 27, 2014)

You must specify a email_address value for the listSubscribe method


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

Well it was all so interesting...

Then I saw ColoCrossing's network.  Meh.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 27, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> You must specify a email_address value for the listSubscribe method


Could you provide more information?



drmike said:


> Well it was all so interesting...
> 
> Then I saw ColoCrossing's network.  Meh.


Hopefully only for the first node. I'm still evaluating options for colocation in Los Angeles, but so far, the options have been pretty slim. I'm 95% sure I know where in New York City (it'll be a little outside of NYC, but the network is top-freaking-notch).


----------



## MartinD (Jul 27, 2014)

Not sure I agree with this.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 27, 2014)

Top-freaking notch? You are talking about Colocrossing's network? Allow me to *lol* if the answer is YES.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 27, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Top-freaking notch? You are talking about Colocrossing's network? Allow me to *lol* if the answer is YES.


No. ColoCrossing pulled out of New York City to Piscataway, New Jersey with Choopa. We're going to be in New York either in New York City or immediately outside of it. We have two very great networks to choose from, but there's also still time to decide.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 27, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> WTF? Guarantee no SBLs, but they're on CCs network. Then as an "offer" they list LowEndSpirit? What is this bulls***?!?


I'd just like to add on. The SBL portion was thrown in because 60-some-odd% of ColoCrossing IPs are blacklisted. We are not using ColoCrossing's IPs, so, this won't be an issue.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 27, 2014)

Let's see how they perform.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> ColoCrossing is announcing our IPs.


Best be careful about that.  Just being associated with them is going to be a permanent stain for you as far as Spamhaus/SORBS/etc are concerned.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Best be careful about that.  Just being associated with them is going to be a permanent stain for you as far as Spamhaus/SORBS/etc are concerned.


Yeah, well, Spamhaus hasn't banned their AS yet. When/if that happens, we'll be out of there very quickly.


----------



## mojeda (Jul 27, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> Yeah, well, Spamhaus hasn't banned their AS yet. When/if that happens, we'll be out of there very quickly.


Why wait?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2014)

Because cheap pricing causes a lot of folks to make bad decisions =\


----------

